# Bosch Colt?



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

I would like a "palm router" and I was thinking the Bosch Colt. I have the 1617 mounted so this would compliment that. A 1 HP (with soft-start) small router seems pretty beefy, should handle nearly anything. 

Anyone want to talk me out of it?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

no...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

A few of us, well actually quite a few of us have the DeWalt 611 combo package. Fixed and plunge base and about 25% more powerful. I haven't seen a disparaging remark about it yet. I got mine for $149 off Amazon Canada. You might be able to find it slightly cheaper there.


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

A Colt refurb for $69 right now ... sort of a nice deal. Has the edge guide as well.

They have the 611 and the 6000 as refurbs but no plunge base. They are slightly more.

I've never used a plunge base before (although I can see where they are handy) and my large one has one. Would I miss it in a palm router?


----------



## Dan3103 (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a Colt. It's great to get into small places to do small jobs that my larger 1617 can't get in to. The only down side is having to buy 1/4" drive router bits of profiles I already own in 1/2". Oh well, more tools!


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

Dan3103 said:


> I have a Colt. It's great to get into small places to do small jobs that my larger 1617 can't get in to. The only down side is having to buy 1/4" drive router bits of profiles I already own in 1/2". Oh well, more tools!


I actually have a pretty good 1/4" set - I thought I was going to use another router I had mounted but went with the 1617 instead.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Was a great tool, (stolen, so maybe high priority on the drug market too!).


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

I probably use my Bosch Colt more than any of the other 5 routers in my shop except for the big Triton in the table. It's just so handy for rounding over edges and such. Tell ya what; you buy that router for $69. If you don't like it, pay shipping to me and I'll give you $70 for it. I could use another . . .


----------



## aahwhatever2 (Oct 16, 2015)

Can I ask, where you found it on sale at? Looks like a good one for me to pick up too.

Thanks!

Jonathan


----------



## LBussy (May 31, 2015)

DonkeyHody said:


> I probably use my Bosch Colt more than any of the other 5 routers in my shop except for the big Triton in the table. It's just so handy for rounding over edges and such. Tell ya what; you buy that router for $69. If you don't like it, pay shipping to me and I'll give you $70 for it. I could use another . . .





aahwhatever2 said:


> Can I ask, where you found it on sale at? Looks like a good one for me to pick up too.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jonathan


Factory Reconditioned Bosch PR20EVSK-RT Colt Variable-Speed Palm Router Kit

I bought mine so don't feel like you will be edging me out. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## tchouken (Jul 21, 2016)

Just remember to pick the PR20EVSPK instead of the PR20EVSK.
You can check this difference by yourself before purchasing.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Have a Colt with all the do-dads, aside from an initial problem with the factory collet, its been a worry free work horse. As long as you don't treat it like it has a small block chevy motor in it, it'll handle anything you throw at it within reason...


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I just went through the process of choosing a good trim router. Based primarily on price I chose the Makita RT0701CX3 kit with plunge base, offset base, tilt base, edge guide, circle guide, dust port. The Bosch Colt was not available with this combination without buying things separately and the Dewalt DWP611PK lost out on features readily available.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have and love the Colt. Light, easy to use, lots of accessories available, plenty of power. I have a Triton in the table and two 1617s for freehand use, but if I can, I like to use the Colt. Just don't try to use it for stuff that needs more power or a beefier half inch shank bit.

That said, Makita and DeWalt both make a nice trim routers. The name Bosch carries a lot of clout because they've earned a great reputation.


----------

